# 9wks old today :)



## Rachel_PitLover95' (Mar 1, 2014)

i love her to death!!!!








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awwwww love the socks  so freaking cute


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Beautiful looking pup. Thanks for sharing.

Joe


----------



## Rachel_PitLover95' (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you  Shes getting big too quick 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Nah... She is looking great!


----------



## Rachel_PitLover95' (Mar 1, 2014)

Took Zoey to the vet Yesterday 

Shes 10wks old as of yesterday .

Had her 2nd set of shots & fecal sample  She weighs #14.6pounds , gunna be a big girl!!








Worm free  Along with being healthy and a very healthy coat 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Soooo Cute!


----------



## Rachel_PitLover95' (Mar 1, 2014)

10.5wks 








10wks 








9.5wks 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carbel25 (Feb 7, 2014)

So adorable


----------



## Rachel_PitLover95' (Mar 1, 2014)

Shes already 14.6pounds & shes only 10wks 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rachel_PitLover95' (Mar 1, 2014)

11weeks old today 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

She is growing up quick and looking good!


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks good. 

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## Rachel_PitLover95' (Mar 1, 2014)

@13 wks she went to the vet for her last set of shots and she weighed 21lbs, also vet said shes very healthy 








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

She is looking good, how is the potty training going?


----------



## Rachel_PitLover95' (Mar 1, 2014)

Becomming a pain! She has less accidents but tends to run away from me outside & doesnt listen at all..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Rachel_PitLover95' said:


> Becomming a pain! She has less accidents but tends to run away from me outside & doesnt listen at all..
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Use a leash when taking her outside.

Pups don't listen well outside, there is too much distraction for them. It is up to you to make sure you have control over the situation and a leash is the 1st place to start.


----------



## Rachel_PitLover95' (Mar 1, 2014)

When on a leash she wont poop outside then will come inside and poop.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Rachel_PitLover95' said:


> When on a leash she wont poop outside then will come inside and poop.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Keep her outside longer...don't let her back inside until she has gone potty outside.
Edit: oh and on a leash like Dicky mentioned

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

TeamCourter said:


> Keep her outside longer...don't let her back inside until she has gone potty outside.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:goodpost:


----------



## Rachel_PitLover95' (Mar 1, 2014)

Ill have to start that soon. I just have one stubborn dog... & shes into everything now. Also jumps on everything & shes only 14wks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Rachel_PitLover95' said:


> Ill have to start that soon. I just have one stubborn dog... & shes into everything now. Also jumps on everything & shes only 14wks.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


welcome to owning a puppy! it gets worse before it gets better. Like I have told you in many PM's, just stay consistent. Persistence is key.
eventually their brains develop to the point where they can fully grasp what you want, but during that time you need to keep on them to mold them into the dog you want them to be.

Camo has a bad jumping at male groins and hitting the junk with a paw right now. It won't last long, but is a stage he is going through that I need to train him out of. The 1st time caught me off guard and floored me with a whack to the balls. I am on red alert for the behavior now and get him to stop or put him in time out if he wont until he calms down.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yep! Excellent advice from DickyT! She stays out on a leash until she poops! I once stood outside for 45 minutes waiting for a dog to poop...she had to go and wanted to come back and to do it but nope, I stood my Ground and she finally pooped outside. Each day the time got shorter and shorter.


----------



## Rachel_PitLover95' (Mar 1, 2014)

If i let her roam free she poops and pees quick but once on a leash she pees quick but refused to poop.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rachel_PitLover95' (Mar 1, 2014)

Zoey is 19weeks today, Took her to the vet two weeks ago she was 31 pounds! Done with all shots... & goes back at 6 months for her rabies shot and to get spayed .

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Glad to hear she is doin well!


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

She is super cute!!


----------

